# الامواج فوق الصوتية.........أسرارها و تطبيقها



## phd.loay younis (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..

اخواني حبيت اشاركم بهذا الموضوع الجميل , للعلم و للامانة الموضوع منقــــــــــــــول.......:34:

الالتراساوند هي تكنولوجيا تستخدم الأمواج فوق الصوتية في التصوير الطبي وتستخدم أمواج صوتية ذات ترددات اكبر 20 كيلو هرتز أي اكبر من الترددات التي تسمعها إذن الإنسان وتعتمد فكرة عمل تلك الأجهزة الطبية على الأمواج الفوق صوتية التي تسقط على الجسم وتنعكس عنه مثل ما يقوم الخفاش الذي يطير في الليل مستعينا بالأمواج الفوق صوتية التي يحدثها لتسقط على الأجسام أمامه وتنعكس عنها ويسمعها فيحدد مساره دون الحاجة إلى حاسة الإبصار ليستدل على الطريق ولذلك يستطيع الطيران في الليل. كما تستخدم الحيتان في البحر الأمواج فوق الصوتية وتستخدمها الغواصات البحرية كجهاز رادار يعمل في أعماق المحيطات لكشف الغواصات المعادية.
*فكرة عمل الموجات الفوق صوتية (الألتراساوند)*​
1. يرسل جهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية أمواج صوتية بترددات صوتية عالية تتراوح بين 1 إلى 5 ميجاهيرتز على صورة نبضات توجه إلى جسم الإنسان من خلال مجس خاص.

2. تخترق الأمواج فوق الصوتية جسم الإنسان لتصطدم بالفواصل والحدود الموجودة بين مكونات الجسم المختلفة مثل السوائل الموجودة بين طبقات الجلد الحد بين طبقة الجلد والعظم.

3. جزء من الأمواج فوق الصوتية تنعكس عن الحدود الفاصلة بين مكونات جسم الإنسان وتعود إلى المجس بينما تستمر باقي الأمواج فوق الصوتية لتخترق طبقات أعمق في جسم الإنسان لتصل إلى حدود فاصلة أخرى وتنعكس عنها وترتد إلى المجس.

4. يلتقط المجس الأمواج فوق الصوتية المنعكسة تباعاً عن طبقات جسم الإنسان التي اخترقها ويغذي فيها جهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية.

5. يقوم جهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية بحساب المسافة بين المجس وطبقة الجلد أو العضو الذي انعكست عنه الأمواج الفوق صوتية مستخدما سرعة تلك الأمواج في جسم الإنسان والتي تبلغ 1540m/s ومستخدماً الزمن اللازم لعودة الموجات فوق الصوتية للمجس والتي تكون في حدود الميكوثانية أي 10-6sec.

6. يظهر جهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية العلاقة بين المسافة وشدة الإشارة المنعكسة من جسم الإنسان لتكون توزيع ثنائي الأبعاد للمسافة والشدة والتي تعبر عن الصورة التي نشاهدها على جهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية .

في أي جلسة للتصوير باستخدام جهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية فإن ملايين النبضات الصوتية التي ترسل للجسم وتستقبل مرة أخرى لتحلل وتحسب المسافة القادمة منها تلك الأمواج لتعطي الصورة التي نراها، كما ان تحريك المجس من مكان لأخر يمكن أن يعطي صور من منظور مختلف.
*مكونات جهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية*​
تتكون أجهزة الأمواج فوق الصوتية من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية:

1- المجس Transducer Probe
يعتبر المجس المستخدم في أجهزة الأمواج فوق الصوتية هو الجزء الرئيسي للجهاز. ووظيفة المجس تكمن في إصدار الأمواج الصوتية ورصد الصدى المرتد عن انعكاسها. ويمكن تشبيهه بالفم الذي يتحدث والأذن التي تسمع لجهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية. وتعتمد فكرة عمل المجس على ظاهرة فيزيائية مهمة هي البيزوالكترك piezoelectric effect والتي تعني ظاهرة الضغط لتوليد الكهرباء والتي اكتشفها العالم بير وكيوري Pierre and Jacques Curie في عام 1880. وهي عبارة عن بلورة كوارتز عند تطبيق تيار كهربائي على بلورة الكوارتز فإن البلورة يتغير شكلها بسرعة في صورة اهتزازات سريعة جداً تصدر أمواج صوتية. والعكس يحدث عندما تصطدم أمواج صوتية تؤدي البلورة للاهتزاز فإن تيار كهربي يتولد عنها. وبهذا يمكن استخدام نفس بلورة الكوارتز لإصدار الأمواج فوق الصوتية واستقبالها، مع تزويد المجس بمادة تمتص الصوت حتى لا يحدث تشويش بين الصوت الصادر والصوت المنعكس. كذلك يزود المجس بعدسة صوتية acoustic lens لتركيز الأمواج الصوتية الصادرة من المجس.

يتم تصنيع هذه المجسات لتأخذ أشكالا وأحجاما مختلفة لتستخدم حسب المنطقة المراد تصويرها بجهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية وكل مجس يصدر تردد مختلف من الأمواج فوق الصوتية لتحدد العمق الذي يجب ان تخترقه هذه الأمواج داخل جسم الإنسان للحصول على الصورة المطلوبة وبدقة عالية. ويمكن أن تحتوي المجسات على أكثر من بلورة كوارتز وكل بلورة كوارتز يجب أن يكون لها دائرتها الكهربية المنفصلة، ويستخدم هذا النوع من المجسات المزودة بأكثر من بلورة للتحكم في الفارق الزمني للأمواج الصوتية الصادرة عن كل بلورة والذي يساعد على تحريك الأمواج الفوق صوتية داخل الجسم.

2- وحدة التحكم المركزية Central Processing Unit (CPU)
وتمثل هذه الوحدة عقل الجهاز وهو عبارة عن جهاز كمبيوتر متصل بالمجس ويزوده بالطاقة الكهربية. وتقوم وحدة التحكم المركزية بإرسال التيار الكهربي للمجس ليصدر الأمواج الفوق صوتية وكذلك يستقبل النبضات الكهربية الناتجة من المجس عند استقبالها للأمواج فوق الصوتية المرتدة عن أجزاء الجسم المراد تصويره. وتقوم وحدة المعالجة المركزية بكافة الحسابات التي تمكن من رسم العلاقة بين المسافة وشدة الأشعة المرتدة لتكوين الصورة على الشاشة.

3- وحدة التحكم بالنبضات Transducer Pulse Controls
وهي توفر الإمكانية للطبيب الذي يشغل الجهاز أو الفني المختص بادخال قيمة التردد وزمن النبضات الصوتية الصادرة من المجس والتي يجب تحديدها مسبقا حسب العضو المراد تصويره. وكذلك تقوم هذه الوحدة بالتحكم بآلية المسح المستخدمة بواسطة الجهاز لإظهار الصورة.

4- الشاشة Display
وهي عبارة عن شاشة عرض عادية كالمستخدمة في الكمبيوتر والتي تظهر نتيجة الحسابات التي قامت بها وحدة المعالجة المركزية ويمكن ان تكون شاشة ابيض واسود او شاشة ملونة حسب نوع ومواصفات جهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية.

5- لوحة المفاتيح والماوس Keyboard/Cursor
وهي الأدوات التي يستخدمها الطبيب او الفني المختص لتشغيل برنامج الجهاز وإجراء عمليات حفظ الصورة على ملف وعمل بعض القياسات لحساب الأبعاد مستعينا بالصورة الظاهرة على الشاشة.

6- وحدة التخزين Disk Storage
وحدة التخزين تستخدم لحفظ الصور التي ظهرت على إلا شاشة ووسائط التخزين هي نفسها المستخدمة في الكمبيوتر وتشمل الأقراص الصلبة hard disks أو الأقراص المرنة floppy disks أو الأقراص المدمجة CD او DVD. وتستخدم لعمل أرشيف طبي يحفظ لتتبع حالة المريض في مرات أخرى.

7- الطابعة Printers
وفي الأغلب طابعات كمبيوتر ولكن من النوع الحراري المعروف باسم الطابعات الحرارية
*أنواع أجهزة الأمواج فوق الصوتية*​
الأجهزة التي تحدثنا عنها حتى الآن هي أجهزة للتصوير ثنائي الأبعاد ولكن هناك نوعان من الأجهزة التي تستخدم نفس التقنيات وهي أجهزة التصوير ثلاثية الأبعاد وأجهزة دبلر للأمواج فوق الصوتية.

أجهزة التصوير ثلاثية الأبعاد D Ultrasound Imaging

وتعتمد فكرة هذا الجهاز للحصول على صور مجسمة ثلاثية الأبعاد لأعضاء الداخلية في جسم الإنسان أو للجنين من خلال تمرير المجس فوق الجسم أو إدارته المجس حول الجسم لأخذ عدة صور ويقوم الكمبيوتر بتكوين الصور المجسمة منها.

أجهزة دبلر للأمواج فوق الصوتية Doppler Ultrasound

وهي أجهزة تستخدم ظاهرة دبلر وفكرتها ان الأمواج الفوق صوتية المنعكسة عن الأعضاء المتحركة يحدث تغيير في التردد بين الأمواج الفوق صوتية المرتدة والأمواج الفوق صوتية الساقطة على الجسم. ومن فارق التردد بين الموجات المرتدة والصادرة يمكن حساب سرعة هذه الأعضاء بدقة مثل حساب سرعة تدفق الدم من القلب وإلي الأوعية الدموية والشرايين.
*مخاطر استخدام الأمواج فوق الصوتية*​
بالرغم من انه لم تسجل أية حالات مرضية في كلا من الإنسان أو الحيوان الذي تعرض لفحوصات بواسطة الأمواج فوق الصوتية وان هذه الأجهزة ستبقى مستخدمة كأحد وسائل التشخيص بدون إجراء جراحة او استخدام مواد مشعة تحقن في المريض إلا انه ينصح باستخدامها كلما دعت الضرورة فقط. وذلك تفاديا لتعريض أجزاء من جسم الإنسان للطاقة الصوتية الناتجة عن الأمواج فوق الصوتية والتي تمتص بسهولة في الماء الموجود في الأنسجة الحية مما يسبب ارتفاع موضعي في درجة الحرارة للمناطق المعرضة للأمواج فوق الصوتية.
*التطورات والمستقبل*​
كلما تطورت أجهزة الكمبيوتر كلما تطورت أجهزة الأمواج فوق الصوتية من ناحية السرعة والقدرة التخزينية للمعلومات. كما جاري العمل على تطوير التصوير ثلاثي الأبعاد باستخدام الأمواج فوق الصوتية وإنتاج أجهزة صغيرة الحجم.

أما التطور الأغرب والمشوق هو تحويل الصور المأخوذة من جهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية وتغذيتها لخوذة يضعها الطبيب على رأسه لتبني مجسم وهمي للإنسان الذي يتم تصويره تمكن الطبيب من فحص الأجزاء الداخلية لجسم الإنسان.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

بالرغم من المكان المناسب لهذا الموضوع هو من تخصص الهندسة الطبية لأنك تطرقت الى جهاز السونار .

احب ان اضيف الى الموضوع .

الان الامواج الفوق الصوتية لها استخدامات وتطبيقات واسعة في مجال الصناعة من لحام والكشف عن الشقوق

والفقاعات في المعدن واعماق البحار وفي التعقيم وتفتيت الحصى في الكلى وازالة الدهون والاكاسيد وايضا تخريم 

الزجاج والسيراميك .

تقبل تحياتي .


البغدادي


----------

